# RAI and exposure



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thursday, I am supposed to get 125 dose of RAI. I found a hospital that will atleast keep me overnight -but then I go home Friday morning. I have my four year old daughter and my husband staying out of the house till that Monday. Is that enough?

I plan on sleeping on an airmattress that I will throw away with the sheet in the basement. I guess I will spend most of my time in the basement except to make myself food in the kitchen. Will this be enough time? Will I contaminate my family and cat -the hospital and dr say yes. if it isn't enough, what am I going to be doing to them-how will this affect them?

Also, what side effects can I expect? Will I be able to eat? I understand I may not want to eat, but how long before you can eat?

I thought just making the decision to get RAI was tough, now there are all sorts of additional complications.

Bleh

Ta


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't comment on the RAI exposure as I did not have RAI but wanted to let you know I will be thinking and praying for you during this time.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I ate just fine during RAI. I had lunch about two hours after I took the pill and never once had any tummy issues. What I didn't expect was feeling like I had the flu. I was in bed for two days -- muscle aches, chills, etc. After two days it was fine. Some people have no reaction, some people have nausea. It just really depends.

The biggest things you have to remember are that RAI is most concentrated in bodily fluids. Urine, feces, sweat, saliva, and mucous can be problematic. So, while you want to keep your distance from your daughter, pay particular attention to the bathroom. If you have a bathroom that you can "reserve" for you and you alone, that is ideal. Always flush twice, wash your hands a lot, wipe down the shower after use, etc. I took frequent showers (twice a day) and changed my bedding daily (I sweat in my sleep).

When you clean any hard surface, use a non-bleach cleaner. Bleach and RAI stuff is really bad together. RAI will break down with soap and water.

I used disposable utensils, plates and glasses. Some people use plastic mattress pads, but I admit I didn't think about it.

I had 100mCi and had a total of ten days of restrictions. The restrictions were most stringent in days one through three and then they were "stepped down" after that.

You should treat your cat like a child. I stayed at home, but my cat and dogs were not allowed near me for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lovlkn, Thanks much appreciated

Joplin, I was told not to use disposable stuff as they winde up in the landfill. I do have a separate bathroom and a basement so I was going to keep myself away. But ten days of restrictions? Should I keep my family out of the house for a week instead of four days?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll have a separate trash bag and you'll store the bag for a few weeks and then throw it out. But, the important thing is every state's laws are different. I went home right away after 100mCis, but had I been given 110, I would be in the hospital for three days. Go figure. 

I think four days will be fine. As an example of my restrictions on days 7-10: I couldn't be within a foot of someone for more than three hours. So, I ran errands, took walks with my dog (on a long leash), and my husband and I would watch TV together -- he just sat on the other side of the room.

You should get a full list of instructions from your nuc med people. It is a pain in the arse, but it's not awful. And, like I said, as long as you are very careful about bodily fluids -- particularly the bathroom -- your family should be just fine.


----------



## chicknshrimp (Oct 21, 2014)

I had 100mCi and was put on isolation for 3 days. I left the clinic as soon as I took the pill and was told to go straight home. I stayed in the guest room, used the guest bath. Dogs stayed with my inlaws for 4 days. I passed hubby in the hall but he wasn't allowed to touch me. Like was said above, it's in your body fluids so keep those away from everyone. I had my hubby bring me food and leave it at the door, I used our dishes. I watched a LOT of netflix. I did go on walks in the neighborhood, but alone and I didn't touch anything. I kept all of my things in a trash bag in my room. After I was off isolation I cleaned the bathroom and closed the bedroom and bath door for 1 month, then washed everything as usual, in separate loads. I tossed the plastic mattress cover and pillow cover after the month.

The more fluid you drink the faster your kidneys process and remove the toxin. And don't forget to suck on hard candy...keeps your salivary glands safe (I can't eat lifesavers to this day...ewww)

Best of luck!


----------

